# 2hp / 6gal Compressor w/ framing nailer



## scarrell (Mar 25, 2006)

There are some great deals on combos of a compressor and finish nailers, which I plan to buy, but I'm doing a small adiition and would like to buy a framing nailer also. I hate to buy a larger compressor, just for the framing nailer if the smaller compressor will work. I'm not Mr. Speedy when it comes to framing, so I'm thinking (and hoping) it would have plenty of time to recycle. Any thoughts?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, I have used a small compressor with a framing nailer and it will work fine as long as you know that after about 10 shots you may have to break and wait for the air to catch up. 

Same thing with the other post. It will push your sprayer but you WILL have to go slow. 

Tom


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

The small ones won't hold up to a contractor's daily use but like tgep said, it should be fine for what you plan on using it for. Also, larger compressors require larger circuits to run and you may have problems in your home.

You'll be fine with the small compressor and a framing nailer.


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Mar 23, 2006)

scarrell said:


> There are some great deals ...I hate to buy a larger compressor, just for the framing nailer ... Any thoughts?


 
A little larger compresser can be used for a LOT of things that the small one cannot, and I'll bet it would only cost you an other $150. It would be a little less portable and take up only a little more storage space, but ohhh the wounderful things it can enable you to do.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It should work OK for the nailers
But as mentioned, really it would be light duty


----------

